# GFCI breaker for well pump?



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

jodejr said:


> Hi,another question of curiosity. I've got an existing submersible well water pump. It is on a standard circuit breaker ( been like that for years and years) however; I was wondering if it should be a GFCI breaker instead?


It is not required.


----------



## jodejr (Sep 28, 2011)

Would you say it's recommended?


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

Not recommended. It's one of the few applications where a GFCI would probably not be a good idea. It would provide very little additional safety, assuming the system is properly grounded and bonded. However, the long submersible cable may cause capacitive leakage to ground during normal operation that could trip a GFCI annoyingly. A GFPE breaker would be a better choice. This is exactly the sort of thing GFPE is intended for. It will protect the equipment from damage (and protect you from excessive power bills) by tripping if there is a major ground fault, but will not nuisance trip from minor leakage.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

jodejr said:


> Would you say it's recommended?


No, GFCI is fine if that is what you want, but why?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Code05 said:


> No, GFCI is fine if that is what you want, but why?


The old water & electricity myth. 
Like when folks ask if wiring and plumbing are allowed in the same joist bay. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## jodejr (Sep 28, 2011)

FYI..I've also heard debate on using GFCI outlets on sump pumps ....so it's THAT is what sparked my curiosity..NOT wiring and plumbing in the same joist. I sold a house once in where the buyers home inspector noted that the sump pump should not be on a GFCI outlet...I had BOTH available right next to each other. (and I agree with that..from a sensitive trip causing an unnecessary flooded basement. 
Thanks for you answers.


----------

